# Invisable fences..... yes or no?



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

We have been thinking about fences for the dogs, the yard has lots of stone walls so a regular fence would have some challenges, right now we have just a small area fenced in for them. We have been looking into the wireless invisible ones, I am just worried that it might not stop them, especially if they saw a critter or other dog, Pit bulls can be a bit tenancies


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Hate them. Dogs, bullies or not, will blow right through them with enough incentive. Then they usually can't get back IN because they're getting shocked. Not to mention that it keeps absolutely nothing OUT. An aggressive dog can run right into the yard. Or if you have a DA dog, a friendly dog can run into the yard and get attacked. No thanks!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Seen plenty of nice dogs at animal control wearing an invincible fence collar. Almost adopted a gorgeous Airedale one time. Owner finally came on the 10th day to get him. It was his 3rd offense with a big fine. Dog ran right through the fence when he saw another dog/cat/squirrel and then couldn't get back in. 

Too many loose dogs that could come in (or other critters). A coworker had a pack of coyotes come in her yard the other day trying to get on her porch to get her cat and I've lived her my entire life and never seen a coyote even though I spend hours every week in the woods. Now they are coming into yard and killing dogs/cats.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Seen a lot of little dogs willing to blow right through them and many dogs who will once batteries run low. The people across from my sister have one and there is just so much traffic around and the dogs left out often so they bark and go crazy up and down the line and one goes through it alot. Seen other dogs run in with them to play which could be bad. I think if you lived far off the beaten path and not so drivey dogs it might work but there is a lot of training involved. I have a wood 6 foot fence and can only trust one of my dogs to not jump it. I couldn't imagine any of them being stopped by a shock for a squirrel or another dog, it would have to be set cruelly high to deter I think.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

There are always found dogs with e collars around here as well, both invisible fence and regular shock collars. Too many people don't bother to train or keep up with equipment, they just want the easy way out. And people around here always want the cheapest option, like you should go low cost on something like that.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

There is alot of training involved with keeping a dog in. You can't just set it up and go. It's actually fairly time consuming to do it right. If it worked to keep other animals and people OUT it might be worth it, but it doesn't.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

My uncle had tremendous success with his invisible fence for their dog, Sadie. However, at one point, my aunt forgot to remove Sadie's collar when she was driving her to the vet and crossed the line with her in the car. Ever since that moment, Sadie was terrified to leave the house at any point. So, it's an obvious one -- but don't let that happen.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My parents bought one for my childhood Labrador and it didn't last long... Blondie ran right through it like it wasn't even there. I, personally, will never bother to try one with my dogs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't like them at all. For me, I have a reactive dog who I'm sure would take the jolt. He'd be a pain in the butt, barking at the world. Ginger is very sensitive, a jolt would make her shut down. 

IF an invisible fence works for your dog, it may keep your dogs in but it won't keep other dogs/animals out.

I know someone who's dog got the shock and refused to leave the concrete steps nd enter the yard. She potties on the steps.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Worthless invention........they definitely won't stop a bull Terrier, they will stand right on the line getting shocked til it has run out of juice. Whoever thought of this idea never thought about another dog running into the yard without a shocker on.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Invisible fences are one of my biggest pet peeves. An invisible fence is NOT a legitimate replacement for a real, physical fence. It does not protect your dog from outsiders, and it may not successfully contain your dog.


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

No need for the invisible fence. I have 2 Pit bulls that are property trained, as well as a maltese, because we dont have a fence around our yard. Its much easier when you already have a dog trained and is a role model for the dog in training, but this is how I do it. When you first take your dog out, do a lap around the perimeter and when the dog trys to venture out, snap the leash and give command like "no street" or "no farther". Then, ill let my dog drag around the 30ft cable, so if it does jet, I have plenty of room to grab the line. After gaining some trust, and passing some tests when people walk by with or without dogs, ill let it just drag around a leash. Its a lot of work, but its so rewarding to know your dog will not leave your property. So many people have asked me if I have an invisible fence or something. Nope, just smart, obedient, loving dogs!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

do you leave your dogs outside unattended trusting they won't leave your property?



Sillydogs said:


> No need for the invisible fence. I have 2 Pit bulls that are property trained, as well as a maltese, because we dont have a fence around our yard. Its much easier when you already have a dog trained and is a role model for the dog in training, but this is how I do it. When you first take your dog out, do a lap around the perimeter and when the dog trys to venture out, snap the leash and give command like "no street" or "no farther". Then, ill let my dog drag around the 30ft cable, so if it does jet, I have plenty of room to grab the line. After gaining some trust, and passing some tests when people walk by with or without dogs, ill let it just drag around a leash. Its a lot of work, but its so rewarding to know your dog will not leave your property. So many people have asked me if I have an invisible fence or something. Nope, just smart, obedient, loving dogs!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i say no to the invisible fence. can you build a kennel?


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> do you leave your dogs outside unattended trusting they won't leave your property?


 My 1st pit rescue, yea. She loved being outside. We live on an acre in a neighborhood. I rescued her when she was about 8 months, after about a year of hard constant training, she never left the yard for the rest of her life. We know most people in the neighborhood, and she had more friends than me. That was... 15 years ago when we got her and shes the reason why my family loves the pit bull breed. Shes passed away but she taught the maltese the perimeter and I trust him outside alone also. Now my pit pup, property trained and she is 6 months old. She drags a leash and I wouldnt let her out of my sight though. An awsome role model is the best tool, but I also think they know they have the greatest life ever, so why leave?!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree with SD, I hate them too! I'd never use a shock collar on my dog, same thing. The only difference is you may not even be there to control the shock.
IMO, invisible fences are one of the worst inventions on the planet. If you want some interesting reading, Google< invisible fence, emotional problems with dogs>.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> do you leave your dogs outside unattended trusting they won't leave your property?


The persons post that you responded to made me think of something I saw on a forum a few weeks ago. Dog trainer had a dog that had great recall, til one day the dog didn't. Dog paid with his life.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Sillydogs said:


> My 1st pit rescue, yea. She loved being outside. We live on an acre in a neighborhood. I rescued her when she was about 8 months, after about a year of hard constant training, she never left the yard for the rest of her life. We know most people in the neighborhood, and she had more friends than me. That was... 15 years ago when we got her and shes the reason why my family loves the pit bull breed. Shes passed away but she taught the maltese the perimeter and I trust him outside alone also. Now my pit pup, property trained and she is 6 months old. She drags a leash and I wouldnt let her out of my sight though. An awsome role model is the best tool, but I also think they know they have the greatest life ever, so why leave?!


Your screen name is pretty apt. You're very silly. 

Dogs are not robots. They're animals with instincts. There is no such thing as 100% solid training. One day one of your dogs will see a squirrel or something and take right off out of your yard. I sincerely hope when that day comes the dog does not pend up hurt or dead because you couldn't be bothered to use a leash.


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

...... and your a savage who will never have the loving, trusting relationships with your dogs as I do with mine. You dont know me! I live in the middle of a tight little neighborhood that doesnt get much traffic besides the people that live here. We have kids and dogs, and everyone in the neighborhood brings their kids and dogs to my house to play. You dont know how much time I spend with my dogs. I love training!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Sillydogs said:


> ...... and your a savage who will never have the loving, trusting relationships with your dogs as I do with mine. You dont know me! I live in the middle of a tight little neighborhood that doesnt get much traffic besides the people that live here. We have kids and dogs, and everyone in the neighborhood brings their kids and dogs to my house to play. You dont know how much time I spend with my dogs. I love training!


You're right. I won't have the same relationships with my dogs as you. I'll have better relationships with my dogs because they'll know they can trust me to take care of them, know what's best for them, and I'll always know they're safe in my care. 

You don't know ME. I actually spend time with my dogs, I don't just boot them out in the yard to entertain themselves. Everything fun happens with me... unlike your dogs.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

OK people back to original topic... 

I have to agree with almost all the post here, I am going with my first gut reaction and thoughts on them. 
Sillydogs, I do have one (Macy) that will never leave the yard, not because of training but 1) because she only cares about being with me and 2) she can barely walk never mind run so I could catch her. Capone is on an 80ft drag leash, he is pretty good but has prey drive. Babs forget about it 10 years later she would run away in a heart beat.. she knows she has it good here, bottom line is she is a dog, with high prey drive and some mild DA so not only will she chase but some of my neighbors seem to be afraid of Pit Bulls do I would prefer not to have a problem.

So NO invisible fence!!


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

Savage Destiny said:


> You're right. I won't have the same relationships with my dogs as you. I'll have better relationships with my dogs because they'll know they can trust me to take care of them, know what's best for them, and I'll always know they're safe in my care.
> 
> You don't know ME. I actually spend time with my dogs, I don't just boot them out in the yard to entertain themselves. Everything fun happens with me... unlike your dogs.


Dont be mad because you cant trust your dogs to not run away from you. I dont know why its so hard for you to believe that its very possible to train a dog to not leave a yard. You would be amazed if you walked by my house with your dogs and could see mines out in the yard off leash, most people are.... It takes A LOT of work and time, and I dont train with treats, my dogs will do anything for a hug and a kiss.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Sillydogs, I'm not saying your dogs aren't well trained or aren't trustworthy but I still don't think any dog should be trusted when "loose" . Simply because they are living, thinking beings who can suddenly get a wild hair and do what should've been "impossible". I have personally experienced this. I had a golden retriever who was outstanding. He was trained not to leave the house or yard, to walk at heel, and staying next to me no matter what. He was bombproof. One of the most prominent sample of this was when an aggressive, off leash dog approached us, he ignored the dog even when it followed behind us snarling, barking, and snapping. He stayed in heel position completely secure in my being able to deal with the problem. This dog never put a paw out of line for 16 yrs. Then one day at Petsmart, I dropped the leash so I could try a harness on my new puppy. Reached down to pick up his leash and it wasn't there. Figured he had moved to the other side, turned and couldn't see him anywhere. This 16 yr old dog who had an impeccable record of obedience had suddenly decided to go walk around the store on his own. He wasn't following anything, just wandering the aisle, happy as a clam. I would never had believe that after 16yrs, he would even think of doing something like this. He never did this again but I learned that my dad's saying to never trust a dog, no matter how well trained, not to do something stupid was a rule to live by. Which is why a invisible fence just wouldn't do it for me, at least a solid fence can physically remind a dog of where it's suppose to stop. And it keeps other creatures from easily (and unknowingly) coming into your yard.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

doesnt keep others out and i 've known some labs who bolt anyway.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> The persons post that you responded to made me think of something I saw on a forum a few weeks ago. Dog trainer had a dog that had great recall, til one day the dog didn't. Dog paid with his life.





Savage Destiny said:


> Your screen name is pretty apt. You're very silly.
> 
> Dogs are not robots. They're animals with instincts. There is no such thing as 100% solid training. One day one of your dogs will see a squirrel or something and take right off out of your yard. I sincerely hope when that day comes the dog does not pend up hurt or dead because you couldn't be bothered to use a leash.


These two are spot on. I know I don't always do what I'm told. I'm a human who is capable of reasoning and I know the difference between right and wrong. Yet, sometimes, my "recall" and "obedience" isn't perfect. So, if I, as a human who possesses more mental tools than a dog can disobey or step out of line then what makes anyone think that a dog won't do it? My Smooth Collie is great. He is an intact, older male who's recall is pretty dang good. We don't have a fenced yard so, when we take him out to pee, he isn't on a leash. However, we have horses down the road that belong to the people who only live here during the summer. This is our first summer in this house. Horses are new to him. Just because his recall is great doesn't mean that this sudden, new animal won't make him ignore me. We work on it and I am ding what I can to ensure that he never bolts off after the horses for their sake and his (not that he's inclined to chase) but one day he could decide to try it even though I have taught him not to. Same goes for other dogs and rabbits or squirrels or birds. It doesn't matter how much training you do with a dog. It will NEVER be 100% reliable. They are individuals. They are not machines. As long as it's an animal with it's own brain it will not be 100% reliable.

My other two dogs are 1) a hound and 2) a pup who is still learning. He is also a primitive breed so they are more inclined to wander because they don't depend on humans like other breeds do. Those two are on leash. Perhaps one day they will be able to be trusted off leash but not yet. I also find it extremely irresponsible to leave a dog unattended outside without a fence. Even with a fence is iffy. 



Sillydogs said:


> ...... and your a savage who will never have the loving, trusting relationships with your dogs as I do with mine. You dont know me! I live in the middle of a tight little neighborhood that doesnt get much traffic besides the people that live here. We have kids and dogs, and everyone in the neighborhood brings their kids and dogs to my house to play. You dont know how much time I spend with my dogs. I love training!


I love training too. I work with my dogs every day. However, it does not mean that my dogs will ever be allowed to roam outside without supervision. It's just not smart to do because, even if your dog doesn't leave, it doesn't mean that nothing can happen. There are HUMANS out there that are more than willing to harm dogs for fun. A loose dog is a prime target. A loose dog is also a lawsuit waiting to happen. Especially if the dog is a bully breed. Your dog so much as licks someone to vigorously and there are people who would be more than happy to ring the "pit bull attack" alarms.

Bully breeds (for lawsuit and DA reasons), sighthounds, and scenthounds (for obvious reasons) are the LAST dogs I would ever consider leaving outside in an unfenced yard for even 5 minutes.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

You sound like you live in an Ozzie and Harriet neighborhood, which is wonderful. Many people strive for that. 
However, what if Ozzie's odd uncle Norbert comes to stay for a few days. Norbert is a *******, vicious, psychopathic lawyer. (I tried to get all the stereotypes there, no offense to people named Norbert)

Let's further say that Norbert plays a little too rough with one of your pits. The pit bites Norbert. Remember, he's a lawyer. What do you think would happen?



Sillydogs said:


> . I live in the middle of a tight little neighborhood that doesnt get much traffic besides the people that live here. We have kids and dogs, and everyone in the neighborhood brings their kids and dogs to my house to play...


----------



## Michigal (Feb 17, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I know someone who's dog got the shock and refused to leave the concrete steps nd enter the yard. She potties on the steps.


You know, that is what happens when someone installs an invisible fence and then just turns the dog loose on their own.

There is a 2 week training period to teach them to stay in their boundaries. If you shortcut any of the training, you lose. Well, the dog loses.

I use an underground fence. I LOVE it. Especially compared to the alternative. I cannot have a regular fence, I am not going to spend over $10,000+ for a five foot fence, that would involve removing trees, blasting through granite ledge, and dividing up the five acres to the 2 1/2 I have fenced.

However, breed of dog and their temperament has to be taken into consideration. I have Labs, both seniors, who are never left out when I or my DH isn't home. A bully breed, or certain others, may not have the same trainability, and may not work with an underground system.

You know your dogs, if they're "bullheaded" they may not be candidates. If they're more "biddable" then they'll do just fine. I think that's the main determination here.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I love mine and I am not having any problems with it. I live in the country so that might make a big difference. I just bought it about three weeks ago. Emma the Lab is doing wonderfully with it. I do not leave them out alone. No problems here and they can still have the freedom without getting in the gravel road. Patch is still training with it just because she isn't already used to an e-collar.


----------



## Michigal (Feb 17, 2013)

I just now noticed, Rvent, that you were looking at the wireless. I started with that, and I will say the best thing about it is that the corrections continue until they're back in the "safe zone." For 30 seconds, anyway. It's not where they can just grin and bear it for a second as they run through. I wish they could do that with a standard underground fence.

Again, though, it has to do with your dogs' personalities. That, and the fact you MUST train them to it.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

